# Free 32" tv



## derrick (27 Oct 2011)

It ain't a lcd or plasma, but it is a good tv, cost me £1100, it's one of the big ones, 32" screen panasonic about 8 years old but has not been used for the last 5 years, really nice picture and it's like new, it's just big and heavy, if anyone is interested just message me, 
you will have to pick it up,

*It's free just come and get it, palmers green area. North London



*


----------



## ColinJ (28 Oct 2011)

Very generous of you. Mind you, I imagine that the second hand value of these sets is very low now.

I have the 28" version of that set and I'm still using mine. I watched a DVD this evening and was just thinking how good the picture quality is compared to most of the LCD sets that I've seen.

These old CRT sets take up a lot of space but I'm going to carry on using mine until it finally breaks down or I can afford something that surpasses its quality.

*PS* The link in your post doesn't work.


----------



## derrick (28 Oct 2011)

It a great picture and sound quality even come with a vhs player wich has only been used half a dozen times, it's just to good to chuck out, am sure some one will get a lot of use out of it.


----------



## marshmella (28 Oct 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Very generous of you. Mind you, I imagine that the second hand value of these sets is very low now.
> 
> I have the 28" version of that set and I'm still using mine. I watched a DVD this evening and was just thinking how good the picture quality is compared to most of the LCD sets that I've seen.
> 
> ...



I also have the 28" version Colin and agree with you 100%.


----------



## Matthew_T (29 Oct 2011)

I too have the 28" version of this TV. 

I use it all the time with the built in freeview and plugged in Xbox 360. The picture quality can be pixellated but with my xbox, it is perfect. My dad is going to set it up so that I have the same signal frequency as everyone else in the house (3 other tellies).


----------



## ColinJ (29 Oct 2011)

You know what ... I think the picture above looks like a 28" set - it is exactly the same as mine! A friend has the 32" version and the stand is different, with a separate woofer (bass speaker) built in underneath.

The size should be measured diagonally on the screen, not on the cabinet of the TV. 

The code number should tell you - it will be something like Panasonic TX-*32*... rather than TX-*28*...

Anyway, it's still a good set and I'm surprised that nobody has taken you up on your offer yet.


----------

